# Protein helps muscles grow faster up to 24 hours after strength training



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Protein helps muscles grow faster up to 24 hours after strength training Strength athletes’ muscle growth is not only boosted by consuming extra proteins before, during and just after a training session. For up to 24 hours after a workout in the gym, muscles react positively to protein intake. At least, young men’s muscles do. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

